# Anyone familiar with Castor & Pollux Pet Food ?



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Did I stump everyone with this one?

My breeder says this is considerably better than even California Natural...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, let's try this 

What do you doggy nutritionists out there think of this 

I'm one of those types of people that have to research something to death before I make a move, particularly when it comes to my babies 

-Larry

*Natural ULTRAMIX® Adult Canine Formula*










Natural ULTRAMIX® Adult Canine Formula is formulated to maintain the health and well-being of your best friend! With over 43% meat protein content, Natural ULTRAMIX Adult Canine Formula represents outstanding digestibility and taste. 
Real fruits and vegetables combined with the kibble provide additional vitamins, minerals antioxidants, enzymes and natural dietary fiber. You'll see the pieces of carrots, apples, blueberries, papaya, and bananas in every bag! Enriched with a natural source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate to help maintain healthy joints. Flaxseed and fish meal are quality sources of Omega 6 and Omega 3 Fatty Acids.







This unique dog food combines 6 superior meat-based protein sources, natural fruits and vegetables, rich sources of carbohydrates, and essential vitamins and minerals to make tails wag and whiskers tingle the world over! Best of all, Natural ULTRAMIX brings your four-legged best friend a lifetime of complete and balanced nutrition. 
No Corn. No Wheat. No By-Products. No Ethoxyquin. 
*Product Information*

Feeding Directions: Natural Ultramix Adult Canine Formula may be served dry, right from the bag, or moist. Either way, it will provide your dog with 100% complete and balanced nutrition that’s tasty too. To serve moist, simply add one part warm water to four parts Ultramix Canine Adult Formula. Stir until pieces become moistened and feed while still warm. Help your dog maintain good body condition and don’t allow him or her to become overweight. Each dog’s food intake varies depending on age, activity level, environment, and other stress factors. Please adjust your dog’s feeding amount using the chart below as a guide.
Natural Ultramix Adult Canine Formula provides a quality, nutritionally balanced food for the maintenance of adult dogs. This formula is not intended as the sole diet for growing puppies, very active dogs, hard working dogs, pregnant, or lactating female dogs. These types of dogs have special nutritional needs and require a different balance of protein, calories, and other nutrients. 
Feeding Tip: To help your dog adjust to a new food, we recommend making this change gradually over seven to 10 days. Start with a small amount of Natural Ultramix Adult Canine Formula in place of your dog’s current food. Then, over the next week to 10 days, increase the amount of Natural Ultramix Adult Canine Formula, while decreasing the amount of his other food, until your dog has 100% Natural Ultramix Adult Canine Formula in his bowl. 
Remember to provide plenty of fresh water in a clean container at all times. Regular veterinarian visits and exercise are strongly recommended to help ensure your dog’s good health.







Ingredients: Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, brewers rice, ground whole grain barley, oat groats, potatoes, turkey meal, chicken fat preserved with mixed tocopherols (form of vitamin E), dried carrots, dried bananas, dried papaya, dried apples, salmon meal, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, natural chicken flavor, ground flaxseed, potassium chloride, salt, chicken cartilage, dried blueberries, monocalcium phosphate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, niacin, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin K1 supplement, sodium selenite, folic acid, calcium iodate, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate, yeast culture (saccharomyces cerevisiae), dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried trichoderma longbrachiatum fermentation extract, dried bacillus subtilis fermentation extract and fermentation solubles.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min).............26.00% 
Crude Fat (min).................14.00% 
Crude Fiber (max)...............3.00% 
Moisture (max)..................10.00% 
Calcium (min)....................1.00%
Phosphorus (min)................0.80%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min).......2.00%* 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min).......0.28%*
Glucosamine (min)...............150 ppm*
Chondroitin Sulfate (min).......75 ppm* 
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.
AAFCO Statement: Ultramix Adult Canine Formula is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for maintenance.
* THE CASTOR & POLLUX 100% UNCONDITIONAL GUARANTEE *
If for any reason you aren't satisfied with this product, return it or call us. It's okay, we still love you. After all, we're pets.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

And their other major brand, Organix:

*ORGANIX® Adult Canine Formula*

ORGANIX® Canine Formula was created to provide pet owners with a highly digestible and palatable organic, meat-based protein food. Certified organic, free-range chicken is the #1 ingredient in all dry formulas with organic brown rice, organic flaxseed, organic barley and organic peas adding wholesome nutrition to these complete and balanced diets.
No Corn. No Wheat. No By-Products. No Ethoxyquin.
Certified Organic by Organic Crop Improvement Association (OCIA International, Inc.), 6400 Cornhusker, Suite 125, Lincoln, NE 68507. 
*Product Information*

Did you know? As part of the organic certification process, each and every ingredient in Organix® (including those that are NOT organic) is reviewed by the organic certifying agency (that operates under the federal USDA National Organic Program) and approved for inclusion in the formula. A complete breakdown of our formula including sources of each ingredient is required as part of the organic certifying agency’s review and approval process. This independent third-party review and approval process is unique in pet food/treats. Organic ingredients have no pesticides, no synthetic fertilizers, no antibiotics, no growth hormones, no bioengineering (no GMO’s), and no by-products.
*Feeding Directions: *The chart below shows approximate amounts to feed your dog each day. The amount will vary by age, activity level, environment, and breed. Help your dog maintain good body condition by monitoring their food intake and providing exercise. Always have a clean bowl of fresh water and “TLC” available for your dog and visit your veterinarian on a regular basis.
When introducing ORGANIX® Canine Formula to your dog, gradually mix it with your dog’s current food over the course of seven to ten days. Start with a small amount of ORGANIX® Canine Formula in place of your dog’s current food. Then, over the next week to 10 days, increase the amount of ORGANIX® while decreasing the amount of the other food until your dog has 100% ORGANIX® in his bowl.
ORGANIX® Canine Formula provides a quality, nutritionally balanced diet for the maintenance of adult dogs. This formula is not intended as the sole diet for growing puppies, pregnant or lactating female dogs. These types of dogs have special nutritional needs and require a different balance of protein, calories and other nutrients.








*Ingredients:* *Organic Chicken,* Chicken Meal, *Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats,* Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, *Organic Whole Flaxseed,* Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, *Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, *Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min)  25.00%Crude Fat (min)13.00% Crude Fiber (max) 4.50%Moisture (max)10.00%Calcium (min)1.00%Phosphorus (min)0.90% Omega 6 Fatty Acid* (min) 
2.00%Omega 3 Fatty Acid* (min) 0.28%Glucosamine* (min)150 ppm Chondroitin Sulfate* (min)75 ppm*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.
AAFCO Statement: 100% Complete and Balanced ORGANIX® Canine Formula is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for maintenance.
* THE CASTOR & POLLUX 100% UNCONDITIONAL GUARANTEE *
If for any reason you aren't satisfied with this product, return it or call us. It's okay, we still love you. After all, we're pets.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks good to me. Looks like it is not sold in my area. Try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Petco supposidly carries it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have never heard of this brand of food. To me, the protein content sounds high, but I'm no expert in analyzing dog food ingredients. So I'm no help at all!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's ok. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

They both have good ingredient panels, the non-organic version actually looks slightly better with less grains in the first set of ingredients. If you decide to try it, one thing to look for is the dried veggies if you don't choose to add some water to hydrate them. Some dogs have issues digesting these dried veggies and they come out the other end whole...if you know what I mean


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks good to me, although I've never used it. I believe it gets a thumbs up from the Whole Dog Journal too. If you're a research junkie, I'd look into the company ... with all the recalls lately, I'd want to know who makes it and what their track record is. Can you tell I'm a major worry-wart????


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, in fact she recommends some hot water on any kibble, which I have started doing 



agoldenliferanch said:


> They both have good ingredient panels, the non-organic version actually looks slightly better with less grains in the first set of ingredients. If you decide to try it, one thing to look for is the dried veggies if you don't choose to add some water to hydrate them. Some dogs have issues digesting these dried veggies and they come out the other end whole...if you know what I mean


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Done that too. While their wet cat food is produced by Menu Foods, their Dry Dog food is not 



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Looks good to me, although I've never used it. I believe it gets a thumbs up from the Whole Dog Journal too. If you're a research junkie, I'd look into the company ... with all the recalls lately, I'd want to know who makes it and what their track record is. Can you tell I'm a major worry-wart????


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Me too. My Mom lost THREE cats to that disaster in 2007 




Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Can you tell I'm a major worry-wart????


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Me too. My Mom lost THREE cats to that disaster in 2007


I'm so sorry to hear that. Makes me sick to my stomach even now.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I researched it a little because I'm looking for an orgaic food but have never fed it. They do sell it at our local Petco and I think it's online for them too.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm beginning to warm up to this idea 

I sent them an email with some questions, and received the following very nice email back in return. In about an hour 

Dear Larry,

Thank you so much for your message. Castor the Dog asked me to reply as his paws are a little clumsy on the keyboard!

California Natural is definitely a high quality dog and cat food brand and I certainly understand that you want to proceed very cautiously with any change in diet given the allergy challenges that you’ve faced. Natural Ultramix and Organix (our line of certified organic food and treats) are both produced at CJ Foods in Kansas. This is one of less than a handful of certified organic manufacturing facilities in the United States. With the exception of a couple of microminerals that are not currently available domestically, all of our ingredients are grown/raised in the US and Canada. However, what’s most important is that ALL of our finished food and treat products are tested for melamine and cyanuric acid (the two contaminants associated with the pet food recalls), salmonella and other toxins BEFORE they are released for sale. This is in addition to inbound ingredient testing too.

Natural Ultramix is our natural option that features a high meat content with real pieces of fruits and veggies blended with the kibble. Organix is our certified organic line of food and treats that features certified organic, free range chicken as the #1 ingredient. Both diets are highly digestible and very tasty!

I’d be more than happy to send a complimentary 3 lb bag of Natural Ultramix or Organix to you along with coupons. Let me know which you’d prefer to try and provide me with your address information; we’ll get the package on its way to you via UPS.

Thank you for being such a wonderful pet parent! We’re a small, family company that is committed to providing safe, healthy, natural and organic products for dogs and cats. We’re all pet parents ourselves and take this commitment very, very seriously.

Waggingly,
Shelley Gunton
Co-Owner/”Top Dog”
Castor & Pollux Pet Works


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Wish I had something to add... I know it is frustrating not to get answers.. The ingredient list looks good, the response promt, etc. What I ponder for my family is where do they manufacture and the country of origen of the ingredients.. Looks like they answered those questions in the letter.. How long have they been in operation and were they involved in the recall, or ever under another name..


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

" Natural Ultramix and Organix (our line of certified organic food and treats) are both produced at CJ Foods in Kansas. This is one of less than a handful of certified organic manufacturing facilities in the United States. With the exception of a couple of microminerals that are not currently available domestically, all of our ingredients are grown/raised in the US and Canada. However, what’s most important is that ALL of our finished food and treat products are tested for melamine and cyanuric acid (the two contaminants associated with the pet food recalls), salmonella and other toxins BEFORE they are released for sale. This is in addition to inbound ingredient testing too."


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent customer service!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's the ultimate question I face.

My guys have done SO well on California Natural. Do I want to change because another food shows, on paper, to be a little bit better?

Will they be healthier? Happier?

When they do so well now, it's so hard to guage such things.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Larry, you sound just like me.. Mine are on CN, also.. they are doing well. The food search.. ugh!! :banghead: I started on Nutro.. didn't like certain things.. got nervous after the recalls and after more :banghead: went to Canidae.. Then they switched formulas... I pondered allergies.. did more research :banghead: and went to California Natural. I admit, the list of ingredients looks pale in comaparison to all the fruits and vegs, etc. in the other formulas.. My dogs are doing great, I can afford it, I am comfortable with the origin of ingredients and where they make it so I give extra produce here as snacks and training aids. Right now for me.. I have decided at this point if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Maybe this could be your ace in the hole if things don't go right in the future with the C/N??? Good luck.. hope your head feels better soon...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Hehe. Thanks


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am a new member on this forum,more of a lurker than a replier!I dont know anyone else that feeds the Ultramix but me,but my I really love this food.my dogs love the taste,and they look great.the only place Ive been able to find it is at Petco,and its fairly reasonably priced.I can honestly say I have fed most of the super premium foods,and found this to be the best for my dogs.my oldest golden is 17 this year,and he still goes for hikes and looks great.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Luna2 said:


> I am a new member on this forum,more of a lurker than a replier!I dont know anyone else that feeds the Ultramix but me,but my I really love this food.my dogs love the taste,and they look great.the only place Ive been able to find it is at Petco,and its fairly reasonably priced.I can honestly say I have fed most of the super premium foods,and found this to be the best for my dogs.my oldest golden is 17 this year,and he still goes for hikes and looks great.



Welcome to the forum. You certainly can't argue with success... and it certainly seems to work for your crew. Congrats on such a love lived sweetheart. We'd love to hear more about him and see some pics ( along with the rest of your crew). BTW, if you post on the introduction section, you'll be greeted by many more.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Luna2 said:


> I am a new member on this forum,more of a lurker than a replier!I dont know anyone else that feeds the Ultramix but me,but my I really love this food.my dogs love the taste,and they look great.the only place Ive been able to find it is at Petco,and its fairly reasonably priced.I can honestly say I have fed most of the super premium foods,and found this to be the best for my dogs.my oldest golden is 17 this year,and he still goes for hikes and looks great.



My goodness, that is quite a testimonial to the food! Welcome to the forum. Will be looking forward to learning more about your pack.. pictures are requested... :crossfing


----------

